
Introducing New Glassboard Memberships - gglanzani
http://www.secondgearsoftware.com/blog/introducing-new-glassboard-memberships/
======
arielm
I'm happy to see this service growing up and getting a real revenue model. In
today's world it seems that to succeed you have to be free, get tons of VC
money and sell your users or operate on a loss and exit.

That's not how great _products_ are built, just short-term sexy companies.

